
How we run our upgradable Kubernetes clusters, using Terraform and Ansible - netingle
https://www.weave.works/provisioning-lifecycle-production-ready-kubernetes-cluster/
======
lewq
Over in SIG-cluster-lifecycle in the Kubernetes community
([https://github.com/kubernetes/community/tree/master/sig-
clus...](https://github.com/kubernetes/community/tree/master/sig-cluster-
lifecycle)), we're working on simplifying installation of Kubernetes clusters.
The first tool we've released as part of that effort, kubeadm, is designed to
be useable as part of a wider config management system, such as Ansible which
is in use here.

We're also working on breaking the work that kubeadm does down into phases,
making it more amenable to automation in this way.

~~~
netingle
Cool - the key is making the source of truth for config a git repo, and
providing tools to make that state match reality, and tool to check if it
really does. This is why I like terraform, and to some degree tolerate
ansible...

~~~
lewq
Good feedback, thanks! kubeadm is about to grow a config file, as an alpha API
in 1.6 ;) we'd expect people to version control that config.

